# Park Ridge/North Jersey Classic Race



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

Does anyone know what streets the race is usually on?


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

Don't know if they changed it as I did the race years ago but...

It's the road that leads from the town/bike shop area towards the lake (lake and train tracks would be on your right - can't recall if you actually get to/see the lake). You then turn left up a very steep hill that causes the the race to break apart. Make a left at the top then another left by town to complete the circuit.


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

thank you


----------



## Stides (Feb 28, 2006)

*Distance of 1 lap?*

Does anyone know the distance of 1 lap around this circuit?


----------



## Carter227 (Feb 8, 2005)

yea a little under a mile.. that hill hurts a lot, thats why the pro race is only 25 laps.


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

some of my friends(one rides for Westwood Velo) at work want me enter the race this year (as a Cat 5) and Im dreading even the 8 times up that hill!! I soo need to loose some weight.


----------

